# Soundhole cover / feedback suppressor - any advice?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Is anyone using a soundhole cover to reduce feedback in a live setting?

Any experiences to share - good or bad?

Any particular models that have worked well for you?

Random photo from web for clarification purposes only...


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I battle feedback with archtop Gretschs. I found it wasn't necessary to complete cover the hole. Even a partial cover up works.

A band buddy's advice for battling feedback: buy a Les Paul


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

You need a cover of you're going to be playing at louder volumes. I don't use one for low-volume gigs like coffee shops, etc. You'll need one if there are drums on the stage though. Bear in mind that if you have any controls in the soundhole you'll need to trim the cover appropriately.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, I am surprised you did not have more answers...
I have a pre-phase inversion device with K&K pure classic.
I kind of remind some electronic filter may help, but I cannot say more...
(I would suggest you search about "feedback" on the forum).


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

I've used one. It was a while ago now and my memory ain't much, but I recall it helped significantly.

Buy one and try it out, big spender


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Aren't they all pretty much a rubber circle?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Thankfully, I've never had to use one, and I've played a (relatively) big venue without issue. My worry, it must affect to sound of the guitar...no? Wouldn't it deaden to overall tone?


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

You know, I was at Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill yesterday buying some cables and I forgot all about this. Doh.

I'll try to get to my local store on the weekend and see what they have.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Be careful removing them. The rubber ones get in there real good can bring part of the top with them on the way out.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I use one when all else fails to suppress feedback. I do have a couple of guitars with soundhole pickups which seem to be less susceptible than the K&K equiped ones. I keep the soundhole plugs in my gig kit, ready to go.

Yamaha and Planet Waves both market decent ones and if you have a smaller soundhole like on a classical guitar, Cordoba markets a nice one.

Or you could fill your guitar with expanding foam. I witnessed a guy's guitar blow up this way, but it worked for half a set before it did.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Or you could fill your guitar with expanding foam. I witnessed a guy's guitar blow up this way, but it worked for half a set before it did.


LOL, was this an episode of Trailer Park Boys?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> LOL, was this an episode of Trailer Park Boys?


LOL.
Long before TPB. 
Outdoor gig for a band where the guitar player discovered uncontrollable feedback during soundcheck.
Solution: foam, the expanding kind. It takes a while to rise and set. 
Blew the back off his cheap plywood guitar halfway through the first set.
Sounded like a train wreck.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Foam .... wow ....  ...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Urea formaldehyde works best for that.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

I checked & the rubber thingie I have is a 'FeedBackBuster' from Kaman Music Corp. Nice heavy rubber, fits perfectly in my 3 3/4" soundhole.

Well, my guitar's 3 3/4" soundhole actually...


----------



## pipestone62 (Nov 14, 2013)

Saran Wrap. Cheap, easy, and you can spill your drink on your guitar.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Saran Wrap?!?!?! Where?? A couple bunched up balls stuffed in the dark recesses of the guitar, or over the sound hole?? How does it stay without having to wrap it around the guitar a few times? Seriously, I gotta know!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The band leader of my last cover band used duct tape. It worked but looked a little less than pretty, which kind of fit with the band, we worked but looked a little less than pretty.

I have a nice Moon flattop mandolin with a relatively tiny sound hole. A rag stuffed in the hole works fine most of the time.


----------

